

I made an iPhone app to show Stanford how much I would love to attend - alex_g

I'm pretty big into developing iPhone apps, it's something I really enjoy doing. So I thought I could possibly use those skills to make something neat to show Stanford to make myself stand out and show how much I would love to go there. B/c it takes time before Apple accepts/denies an app, I decided to just make a video and post it on my blog. Feel free to check it out.<p>I sent an email to Stanford admissions and I plan on showing it to the alumni who's interviewing me this Saturday(good/bad idea?). Is there anything else I can do to make sure it gets shown to the people reading my application, or is there nothing much that I can do?<p>http://www.hellostanford.alexgreene.me
======
alex_g
I have no idea if it's possible to edit my post, but I'd like to add that my
project was just featured on Gigaom!

[http://gigaom.com/2013/02/08/which-iphone-app-may-get-you-
in...](http://gigaom.com/2013/02/08/which-iphone-app-may-get-you-into-
stanford-the-one-you-make/)

------
reledi
Since you demo the app in the video, there's no need (imo) to have it on the
app store, especially since it won't really benefit anyone else.

Good luck!

~~~
alex_g
It would be so much cooler if Stanford looked in the app store and saw the app
that they could actually download. If it ends up getting approved (probably
not, for the reason you mentioned), I could still show it to them, but I
agree, the video does a good enough job.

I won't be keeping it in the app store if it is approved, however.

------
dragos2
Kudos!

You should considering extending this app for more users. To be some sort of
CV-app with great graphics. Maybe integrated with Linkedin.

~~~
alex_g
You know I thought about that last night after I had finished the project!
It's definitely cooler than business card, would be more interesting to look
at, and isn't a hassle to read through. I'll add it to my long list of project
ideas :)

~~~
dragos2
Don't forget to keep us posted :)

~~~
alex_g
I actually was featured on Gigaom! I'm guessing the writer found this thread,
although I did post a few other places on the web. I'm so excited, but I have
to maintain in the back of my mind that this doesn't mean I got in.

[http://gigaom.com/2013/02/08/which-iphone-app-may-get-you-
in...](http://gigaom.com/2013/02/08/which-iphone-app-may-get-you-into-
stanford-the-one-you-make/)

------
onlyup
Putting doodling on an application strikes me as strange.

Then again, the application process strikes me as strange too.

~~~
alex_g
I like to do doodle, what can I say :)

------
bobdylan1
Link broken. "www" doesn't just work automatically, you have to setup another
cname recond.

~~~
alex_g
Link works for me, could you elaborate, I want to make sure this is right. I
have "redirect w/ or w/o www" checked in cPanel. Is this not enough?

------
vishaldpatel
The app looks great! All the best, man.

------
tagabek
Neat idea! Good luck to you!

